# Cramps after FET? Anyone else suffered?



## Belle0603 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi All,

I had a natural FET on Tues, and now I am getting bad cramps which feel like period pains  is this normal?

This is my second FET I had one in Oct and my period started before I was due to test so I was gutted and now thinking the same thing maybe happening again! With it being a natural cycle I didn't have any meds so know it isn't due to this, so am quite worried now 

Belle x


----------



## michelleag (Aug 18, 2010)

hi belle0603

yes its very normal to have cramping after transfer, i had a FET in August 
and had cramping and some spotting and i got my BFP 
baby due in April 
so stay positive try hard not to worry, i know its very hard
look after yourself 
no heavy lifting
no hot baths etc
best of luck i hope u get a BFP


----------



## Belle0603 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Michelle,

Thanks for your post! Congrats to you on your BFP!!

I'm just panicking that my period is on its way and thats why i've got cramps like last time!

Suppose I can't do much if it is on its way grrrrrrrr!!

This 2ww is the worse! 

Thanks again hun

Belle xx


----------

